# Marvel Intro - Drums/Toms too close?



## mussnig (Dec 2, 2021)

So I am wondering if anybody else around here has the same impression as me.

Most of the movies and TV series from the Marvel Cinematic Universe come with this very nice and catchy opening theme by Michael Giacchino (at least the newer ones, I think the older ones had an opening by Brian Tyler). Anyways, while I really like this theme, I always have the impression that the very prominent drum hits (toms?) sound way too close. I am talking about the 2 hits at around 0:27 here: 

Also my wife noticed this. Anybody else hearing this?


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 2, 2021)

mussnig said:


> So I am wondering if anybody else around here has the same impression as me.
> 
> Most of the movies and TV series from the Marvel Cinematic Universe come with this very nice and catchy opening theme by Michael Giacchino (at least the newer ones, I think the older ones had an opening by Brian Tyler). Anyways, while I really like this theme, I always have the impression that the very prominent drum hits (toms?) sound way too close. I am talking about the 2 hits at around 0:27 here:
> 
> Also my wife noticed this. Anybody else hearing this?



How else would you know it's about to end?

Just kidding.

The Silvestri OST had some really close drums throughout the last cue, "The Avengers", including a drum kit that comes in at 0:32 that also creates "perspective" and "depth" by being much closer than the orchestra.


----------



## mussnig (Dec 2, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> How else would you know it's about to end?
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> The Silvestri OST had some really close drums throughout the last cue, "The Avengers", including a drum kit that comes in at 0:32 that also creates "perspective" and "depth" by being much closer than the orchestra.



Good example, thank you!

Although, with the Avengers theme by Silvestri it kinda makes sense here (at least in my opinion) because it brings a very different sound compared to the rest of the orchestra. However, I'm still baffled by the MCU opening. Maybe I'm hearing things wrong?

Anyways, I'm sure it's on purpose - I guess something like that wouldn't happen on accident (at least not with something as big as the MCU). So what would be the reasons why someone wants these tom hits to be so close? I'm trying to understand but it doesn't make a lot of sense to me ...


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 2, 2021)

creates depth

contrast

I'm sometimes told I have some drums that are surprisingly "close" ...

Also that audio logo is often on TVs, where things get washed out with certain systems

It sets the tone to have something poke through

Yes, I think it's absolutely intentional.


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 3, 2021)

mussnig said:


> So I am wondering if anybody else around here has the same impression as me.


Your observation is sensible and valid.

Those to hits belong to another sonic realm as the orchestra.

And, as Soundbed did, I also would emphasis that it's obviously not only a deliberate decision, but also a good one.

Those hits – sonically appearing a lot punchier than the percussion of the music – do belong to the FX department in their function: They appear when the marvel logo has found it's main place on the screen and starts getting established. So, the hits are like an acoustic colon.


----------



## curtisschweitzer (Dec 3, 2021)

Also worth noting that this is a Giacchino sonic trademark-- you can hear the same approach on his other scores ("Enterprising Young Men" from 2009 "Star Trek" being the one that comes to mind, which dials this up to 11-- rather successfully, imho).


----------



## chillbot (Dec 3, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> an acoustic colon


what exactly comes out of an acoustic colon?


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 3, 2021)

chillbot said:


> what exactly comes out of an acoustic colon?


in this case the closing fanfare – with an exclamation point!


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 3, 2021)

Realism of balance in many scores goes out the window when it comes to creating impact...


----------



## chillbot (Dec 4, 2021)

Interesting, I was thinking about this thread last night as my daughter and I watched the latest episode of "Hawkeye" on Disney+ (she's a fan).

So when I listened to the track above in my studio with the studio monitors, yeah the toms stick out like crazy.

But last night on my home system (not audiophile by any stretch, but you know, expensive home stereo and sub, etc) I was waiting for the toms to kick in and when they came in they sounded like butter, totally fit into the mix.

What magic is this?

EDIT: My home system is 2.1, BTW. No center channel if you were going to ask.


----------

